# 70 special merckx steel bikes.



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

Eddy merckx turns 70 years old on June 17, 2015.

To commemorate, the factory will produce 70 limited edition steel bikes.

They will be made from Columbus Xcr (stainless) steel painted in Feama livery.

Cost will be 14,000 Euro each (the whole bike I think).

See link if interested.

No connection, just translating and summarizing for you here.

Eddy Merckx viert 70ste verjaardag met exclusieve, stalen fi... - Sportwereld


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

For English speakers.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

sweet bike, lovely piece of history
outside my pay grade
if I was stupid rich I'd buy one


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

atpjunkie said:


> sweet bike, lovely piece of history
> outside my pay grade
> if I was stupid rich I'd buy one


I don't get the "piece of history". Nothing on the bike, including the frame (Columbus SS) is remotely close to anything of Merckx era. It's all new era.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

ibericb said:


> I don't get the "piece of history". Nothing on the bike, including the frame (Columbus SS) is remotely close to anything of Merckx era. It's all new era.


+1. It's even got a sloping top tube :frown2:

Clearly Eddy has nothing to do with it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

ibericb said:


> I don't get the "piece of history". Nothing on the bike, including the frame (Columbus SS) is remotely close to anything of Merckx era. It's all new era.


a limited edition bike (and book) that honors his birthday. It's new school but harkens back to Faema. Eddy isn't a luddite, he loves technology so I see it as a extension. I mean you could buy probably 6 or 7 mint MXLs for the money....


----------

